# Script pour création d'index à partir d'indesign ou PDF



## lydy (20 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, je travaille sur un catalogue et je veux créer un index qui se fera automatiquement en allant chercher les infos que je souhaite.
Les infos voulues sont : la page, le rang et la référence produit. (si besoin j'ai identifié chaque type d'élément avec un style de paragraphe.)

Pensez-vous qu'il est possible de générer l'index automatiquement via indesign ou via le pdf exporté ?

Merci,


----------

